

Mozilla man blasts Apple and Google for HTML5 abuse - csomar
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/09/mozilla_man_on_apple_google_and_html5/

======
tomlin
Hi Adobe...I mean Apple. Welcome to the open web, indeed.

I'm surprised this article didn't get more traction on HN.

